# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Aswan - Nơi châu Phi bắt đầu

## nguyetnt

Ai Cập được tính là quốc gia có diện tích lớn nhất ở Bắc Phi, nhưng nơi thực sự bắt đầu miền đất với đầy đủ đặc tính địa lý, dân cư của châu lục đen không nằm sát bờ Địa Trung Hải mà là thành phố Aswan, phía nam Ai Cập.

Trong tiểu thuyết nổi tiếng Trên sa mạc và trong rừng thẳm của nhà văn Ba Lan đoạt giải Nobel Henryk Sienkiewicz thì Aswan dường như xa cách lắm với thủ đô Cairo, phải trải qua nhiều ngày đường bằng xe lửa, lạc đà băng qua sa mạc hoang vu mới tới được. Aswan là nơi chôn rau cắt rốn của rất đông người Nubian, dân tộc của một quốc gia từng tồn tại trong lịch sử châu Phi và đã bị xóa sổ trên bản đồ.


Con đập khổng lồ High Dam ngăn dòng chảy sông Nile
Aswan ngày nay nổi tiếng khắp thế giới vì con đập khổng lồ ngăn sông Nile, điều hòa dòng chảy của sông mẹ tăng thêm vụ thu hoạch hằng năm thay vì một vụ như trước kia. Aswan lừng danh bởi hoặc là điểm đầu hoặc là điểm cuối trong chuyến hành trình trên sông Nile bằng tàu lớn nhiều ca bin ngủ đêm chạy tuyến đến thành phố đền Luxor.

Thời điểm trước các cuộc biểu tình dẫn đến sự sụp đổ của chính quyền Tổng thống Ai Cập Hosni Mubarak vào đầu năm 2011, Aswan luôn nhộn nhịp trên bến dưới thuyền hàng đoàn khách du lịch đủ mọi quốc tịch từ khắp nơi trên thế giới kéo tới, chỉ trừ hai tháng nắng gắt mùa hè nhiệt độ lên đến trên 40 độ C.

Giờ đây, tuyến đường sắt và đường bộ vắng hẳn. Du khách được khuyến cáo chỉ nên di chuyển bằng máy bay và mua tour trọn gói trên các con tàu ngủ đêm sang trọng nối giữa Luxor – Aswan hoặc đi tiếp bằng du thuyền tới tận đền Abu Simbel cách đó khoảng 280km.


Chiều tà mênh mang với thuyền buồm felucca ngắm nhìn Aswan soi mình xuống dòng Nile
Đất trời Aswan

Sáng sớm, bầu trời như chiếc chăn đơn sắc trùm lên cả thành phố cực kỳ hiếm mưa này (có năm không hề nhỏ một giọt nước mưa nào). Cho dù bạn uống vội tách cà phê trên boong du tàu hay ở hàng hiên khách sạn cổ sang trọng bậc nhất Old Cataract để chờ xe tour đi Abu Simbel tới đón, cảnh bình minh tuyệt đẹp hiện ra trước mắt bạn. Thành phố Aswan dựa vào vách đá sa thạch như nhúng đẫm mình trong ánh sáng kỳ diệu.

Ngay cả những người đang vội vã bước trên con đường lớn ven sông tìm đoàn xe của mình để khởi hành đúng giờ, tránh cái nắng cháy bỏng vào buổi chiều sa mạc cũng phải ngẩn người ra ngắm cảnh tượng đẹp đẽ của thung lũng sông Nile. Thuyền buồm rực hồng trên sông, lăng Aga Khan sừng sững phía bờ bên kia, dòng chảy xanh thẳm lấp loáng. Một vẻ đẹp không thể nào quên.


Đi thuyền nhỏ thăm làng người Nubian
Aswan xưa nay luôn là ngã ba quan trọng trên tuyến đường caravan từ Nubian và Sudan. Bước vào chợ sẽ thấy ngay các nền văn hóa bản địa hội tụ trong đó, một sự pha trộn nhuần nhuyễn giữa cá tính của người Nubian, phong cách Ethiopia và Sudan. Mùi thơm, sắc màu và dáng hình, mọi hàng hóa trong chợ đều phản ánh thói quen sinh hoạt của cư dân sa mạc.

Là trung tâm du lịch của Ai Cập chẳng mấy lạ lẫm với người nước ngoài, nhưng sự xuất hiện của phụ nữ châu Á mặc váy ngắn trên phố vẫn hút những cặp mắt chú ý của cánh đàn ông Hồi giáo. Vào cửa hàng tạp hóa mua đồ uống, người chủ tiệm chừng ngoài sáu mươi tuổi miệng cười cười đưa khách vào gian trong chọn bia rượu, thản nhiên vuốt dọc lưng khách nữ, tay kia vẫn chỉ vào giá hàng.


Những quầy lưu niệm vắng hoe bóng du khách vào mùa nắng nóng
Thuyền buồm felucca đến đền Philae

Khi ánh chiều bắt đầu sẫm màu mật, sức nóng mặt trời không còn quá gay gắt là lúc nên buông cuốn truyện Cái chết trên sông Nile của Agatha Christie và thuê thuyền buồm felucca hoặc mua vé đi chung thuyền nhỏ chở khách lẻ tới đảo Philae nằm trên con hồ lớn Nasser.

Vốn là một đảo nhỏ ở ngay khu vực bậc thang đầu tiên thay đổi địa hình, dòng chảy của sông Nile, sau khi con đập khổng lồ ngăn sông hoàn thành thì cả cụm đền đài hơn hai nghìn năm tuổi trên đảo bịảnh hưởng lụt lội nặng nề. Tổ chức UNESCO đã phải chọn giải pháp chia nhỏ khu đền và di chuyển sang đảo Agilkia cách đó 500m với nền đất cao hơn mức nước ngập trong hồ Nasser.



Dong buồm felucca tiến sát High Dam
Ngày nay khách tham quan vẫn còn được chiêm ngưỡng những phần còn lại của ngôi đền Isis khổng lồ, xây dựng trong khoảng 380-362 trước Công nguyên. Các hình chạm khắc vẫn rõ nét, những bức phù điêu vẫn uyển chuyển sinh động trên tường đá.

Trải qua nhiều thời kỳ trị vì khác nhau, có cả những dấu vết ảnh hưởng của nền văn minh La Mã, Hy Lạp, cụm đền Philae chứa đựng nhiều bí mật lịch sử hấp dẫn các nhà khảo cổ học, những nhà nghiên cứu.


Những hình khắc vẫn vẹn nguyên trên đá ở đền Philea
Với du khách thông thường, đừng bỏ qua buổi trình diễn ánh sáng vào buổi tối. Hoàng hôn tím mau chóng qua đi nhường chỗ cho hệ thống đèn rọi màu vàng ấm áp bật sáng, soi vào quá khứ xa xôi. Cả hòn đảo nhỏ lung linh trên mặt nước hồ.

Đèn pha quét qua những chuỗi tranh nối dài trên tường và các cột đá, bỗng như có giọng nói bí ẩn thì thầm điều gì đó về tình yêu và tội ác, nghe có màu trinh thám rất là Agatha Christie. Đôi người trí tưởng tượng phong phú mà yếu bóng vía có thể lập cập, cuống quít trở lại thuyền của mình quay về thành phố.

Ban đêm, chỉ có tiếng chèo khua nước và chim đêm kêu quác quác. Một tiếng tõm rất to rồi tất cả lại ắng lặng. Ai sẽ nhận thấy nếu một người biến mất trong làn nước tối?

Cá sấu con trên đảo Elephantine



Người ta đã chuyển cả khối đền sừng sững này sang đảo khác cao hơn để tránh lụt
Đứng ở trong phố lúc nào cũng thấy đảo Elephantine rờ rỡ trước mặt, làm sao ngăn bước chân xuống thuyền sang đó “thám thính” một chuyến. Đảo nhỏ bề dài 1.200m và bề ngang khúc rộng nhất cũng chỉ 400m, dáng hình như chiếc ngà voi nên mới có tên đấy đặt cho đảo. Mà cũng có thể vì có thời từng là nơi buôn bán ngà trên tuyến caravan xuyên sa mạc.

Con đập lớn High Dam nhấn chìm nhiều làng mạc của người Nubian, giờ họ chủ yếu định cư trên đảo Elephantine. Những ngôi nhà đắp bằng đất, mái lợp lá cọ nổi bật trên nền đất pha cát đỏ au.

Nhiều nhà thậm chí không mái che vì vùng này chẳng mấy khi có mưa. Đến nơi đây gặp toàn gương mặt da sẫm đen nụ cười trắng bóng mới thấy mình thật sự đang ở trên đất Phi châu.



Đá bóng trong trời chạng vạng hoàng hôn
Nhà nào nhà nấy xây thêm một bệ tường lửng bên ngoài làm chỗ ngồi hóng gió, tán chuyện lúc chiều tà. Người mang khay trà, kẻ đem bánh gạo ngọt hoặc mật mía, rôm rả đến tận tối.

Một gia đình nhìn bên ngoài có vẻ khá giả trong làng do nước sơn trắng toát mới tinh mời nhóm khách châu Á vào nhà chơi. Phòng ốc đơn giản và gọn gàng, bài trí đúng kiểu Nubian với nhiều hình vẽ trên tường.

Và đặc biệt một bể nuôi cá sấu sông Nile đặt trang trọng trên bệ tường. Người Nubian, nhất là phụ nữ Nubian, nuôi cá sấu con trong nhà theo một phong tục xa xưa.

Họ coi cá sấu sông Nile như là người bảo vệ cho ngôi nhà mình, như là con vật nuôi thân thiết gắn bó. Đến một lứa tuổi và độ lớn nhất định, cá sấu được thả lại sông Nile và người ta lại tìm cá thể sấu con khác về nuôi.



Cưỡi lừa về nhà chuẩn bị cơm chiều
Được mời ăn bánh, cắn hạt, nhấm quả chà là khô và uống trà bạc hà trong lúc hai người phụ nữ Nubian vẽ henna lên tay một cô trong nhóm, hít gió chiều sông Nile mát lộng, tận hưởng một vẻ đẹp khác của Ai Cập.

Tiếng chó sủa gắt lên vọng lại từ ngõ sau, tiếng trẻ chơi bóng đá hò reo làm bàn, tiếng chào Hello từ hai ông già chống gậy đi ngang qua. Thật bình dị biết bao!

Hoàng hôn hắt ánh chiều vàng óng xuống làng mạc của người Nubian trên những đụn đất lổn nhổn. Ngày mai, mặt trời lại mọc rực rỡ như thể gom hết ánh sáng chiếu lần cuối cùng trên đất châu Phi.


Theo:Hải Quỳnh / Doanh nhân Sài Gòn

----------


## lunas2

có vẻ nơi đây còn nghèo nàn nhỉ

----------


## thientai206

sông mà nhìn màu nước xanh trong cứ ngỡ là biển

----------


## dung89

cảm giác thật lạ khi nhìn hồ nước bên vùng đất khô cằn

----------

